# Excision of Gynecomastia



## bethh05 (Sep 18, 2014)

I recently attended a webinar and one of the questions was regarding excision of gynecomastia:

The coder has to determine how much tissue is removed. If just a mass was removed, it would code to 19120 (this code is for male or female.) In order to report 19300 a substantial amount of breast tissue should be removed as this is a more extensive procedure. Just thought I would share the info.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, I recently seen this in CPT ASST...thanks for sharing


----------

